# double hook snell, which one ?



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I haven't snelled my hooks in the past but have just started to used the double hook snell for my live squid.

Every time i look the knot up on line, i get a different version :shock: 
Does anyone have a link to a site with a 'how to' on a this knot.

A version that you would recommend.

ps. not the sliding version.

Thanks


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I use a simple snell (different to a common snell) for the top hook. I'd prefer to use a common snell for the bottom hook, but unless you want a large (~15cm) gap between the hooks this is difficult to do, so I usually uni the bottom one on.


kraley said:


> but.....this is the version that works. :?


Not for me - the number of fish I've dropped when the top hook fails to hook up has persuaded me that the top hook needs to be locked off to be really effective.

What's got me fired up at the moment is the difficulty of finding big straight hooks (no kirb or reverse) with a downturned eye. This is the best hook to use as the top hook, and in fact the bottom hook if I'm going to snell it. Otherwise (if I'm going to uni knot it) for the bottom hook I like the Mustad Fly Hooks in 8/0 & 10/0 which are straight, strong & sharp but have an in-line eye.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

From a kiwi website

1. First pass the trace through the eye of the hook from the front of the hook. Only pass it through about half an inch.
2. Hold the shank of the hook and the half inch tab end and wrap the trace around both the shank of the hook and the tab end 7 or 8 turns.
3. Pass the trace back down through the eye of the hook from the back of the hook.
4. Pull the trace tight while holding the hook to set the snell.
5. There should be very little or no tag end protruding when the knot is set.

If the hook curls up towards the trace you have snelled the hook correctly. We believe that snelling a hook like this makes the trace act as a spring and improves the hook up rate and also prevents the fish from throwing the hook.







Once you have perfected snelling a hook, it is very simple to make up a two hook trace.

Simply snell the first hook on, then pass the end of the trace through the back of the second hook and you're ready to snell the second hook on.









Set the distance between the hooks at about two thirds of the length of the bait fish you intend to use before snelling the second hook.
When tying a two hook pilchard rig, we have found that keeping the hooks in line further improves both your catch rate and the ability of the rig to hold soft baits or live baits.

If using whole fish baits, put one hook through the head and the other hook through the body behind the gut cavity and make sure the second hook goes around the spine of the bait fish.

The head of the bait should be on the bottom hook.









I have done this ok with not too much a problem so anybody should be able too

kp


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

i use the "simple snell" described above (although I use Geoff Wilson's excellent knots and rigs book as a reference) to secure the hook mid line.

I use "cricle" hooks for preference and do not like sliding hooks in this configuration.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice pics kiwipea. I've always tied on the upper hook first, which creates a difficulty when spacing the hooks closely. From now on I'll be snelling the bottom hook (but with a common snell, not the simple snell illustrated), then simple snelling the top hook on as in the pics. Thanks for that  .


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

why snell the bottom hook when you can use a simple uni knot as per normal? i can understand snelling the upper hook, but can't work out why you wouldn't tie a normal knot on that one?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Davey G said:


> why snell the bottom hook when you can use a simple uni knot as per normal? i can understand snelling the upper hook, but can't work out why you wouldn't tie a normal knot on that one?


The snell is stronger (closer to the actual breaking strain of the line), and holds the hook in a fixed relationship to the line, meaning that a strike is more likely to set the hook.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

and that, folks, is why sbd catches more fish than me.....

there y'go, you learn something every day. cheers. 8)


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I use something similar to Gatesy's rubber band snell - I call it the Cheater snell. The sliding hook has the leader going through the eye and is just attached with a couple of dozen tight wraps of ghost cotton round the hook shank and the leader. It lets you adjust the position of the 2nd hook for different bait sizes, and I've had no problem with missed hookups.

Cheers!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks guys.
I have found that with the first hook sliding, it make a whole squid bunch up as the weight being trolled can pull them together.
Bad presentation... tut tut.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

Davey G said:


> why snell the bottom hook when you can use a simple uni knot as per normal? i can understand snelling the upper hook, but can't work out why you wouldn't tie a normal knot on that one?


snelling the bottom hooks depends on whether the eye of the hook is straight to shank or offset.

imagine what happens when you pull on the hook in relation to where you tied the hook.

if you tie a snell onto a hook with an offset eye (as in the picture) - the "pull" is parallel to the shank and the hook moves in the direction of the shank (good hook set).

if you tie a knot to the end of an offset eye (eg uni knot) the "pull" actually moves the hook point backwards and away from the point (can compromise hook set unless the hook is already a long way down the mouth).

I use a uni knot for hooks with straight eyes for the reasons above.

tie up a couple and try it to see the difference.


----------

